# Echo SRM-2200 hard to start



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

I purchased and installed a new WY-18 Walbro carb on my Echo SRM-2200 because I had no luck rebuilding this barrel valve carburetor. With the new carb, it runs great after getting it started. A cold start takes 30-40 pulls before the plug gets fuel to fire. I know the choke plate is working, but remember that the choke lever looks like it has been bent. If it is bent so that the choke plate does not completely seal against the carb opening, would this cause my problem? I have not checked compression,but it feels good and starts on half a pull after the fuel is "primed". I don't suspect crank bearings being worn because it idles perfectly after getting it started. What do you think? These weedeaters and blowers drive me nuts.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be an air leak somewhere or the pressure port from the crankcase to the carb is partly plugged.


----------



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

*Success*

So my SRM-2200 starts and runs good now. Compression is at approximately 120. I did replace the choke actuating lever because the old one had been twisted, bent and was very rough causing the choke shutter to not necessarily make a complete seal (I think). It is also possible that the carb manifold gasket was not oriented properly, preventing a good crankcase impulse to the carb. One of those things where I am not sure, but definitely one of the 2 items mentioned. Alot of details to remember.


----------

